# Catalyst Control Centre error message?



## kCiRL (Nov 10, 2009)

hey guys
..I get this message every time the computer starts.
[The Catalyst Control Centre is not supported by the driver version of your
enabled graphics adapter.Please upgrade your ATI Graphics driver or enable your ATI Adapter using The Displays Manager].
ive tryed updating my drivers,changing the settings in the catalyst control cent and i've enabled my ati adapter..i think its got something to do with the updating of my drivers,i've seen on sites like this you have to delete the old driver files before updating,how would i go about doing this? 
im getting very frustrated about this problem as my computer keeps crashing,which i find is most likely due to this problem...
my main problem with my comp is actually the screen going black with "No Signal" popping up,is this due to my gfx driver or is this another problem completely? 
Hopefully someone can help me out with this asap.
thanks in advance.


----------



## kCiRL (Nov 10, 2009)

anyone got any help for me?


----------



## kCiRL (Nov 10, 2009)

bump.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can uninstall by right clicking on the driver and choose uninstall or look in programs and features


----------



## MerlinLives (Feb 17, 2010)

If you're in Vista or Windows 7 you can go to 
>control panel
>>system and maintenance
>>>device manager
>>>>display adapters
>>>>double click your ati device
>>>>>click on drivers and click rollback driver to prev version.
I found this to be a good work-around:wink:


----------

